# [SOLVED] Windows 8 issues



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello TFS!
I installed windows 8 yesterday and i have some issues.
1) The applications in the store are saying that i am not connected to the internet.
2) When I'm trying to install applications they stuck usually on pending and it takes some time to move
3) When I open an applications (e.g skype) It needs arround 5-6 seconds for it to load, it only shows teal screen and then the skype begins to log in


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Hello (again) jimmis,

How are you connecting (via NIC and cable, or WiFi?)
What internet do you have (cable/dsl/FiOS)?
How is your network set up? (i.e. Modem>Router>PC)


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Hey hehe !
1) Cable
2) Cable
3) USB>ROUTER>PC


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Hmmm... I see... Did you install the USB drivers for your Modem?

I am assuming you are using one of those little Westel jobs that have the Cat5 cable and a USB cable attached... 

Only one needs to be connected, preferrably the Cat5 network cable.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

No.. but there are no highlighted things in the "Manage"


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*



GZ said:


> I am assuming you are using one of those little Westel jobs that have the Cat5 cable and a USB cable attached...


Is this the case...


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

I am not sure what exactly you want, I will just take a screenshot


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

There you are


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

The black is the power wire, the green is the ethernet ( local internet with my sister's laptop ), the grey next to it is the USB and the grey next to USB is the phone line i think


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

But i dont think any of these have to do with my current problem :hmm


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Your PC is connected Via the USB cable, then...

Try hooking your PC up with the Ethernet cable.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

I cant do that, the other side of the Ethernet cable is in laptop.. if i do that then my sisters wont have internet, the usb wire is very short to connect it with the laptop


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Is she using it right now? Can she do without it for a few minutes while you give it a go?

How are you posting right now?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Yea just a second, i hope it wont need new configurations -.- i am so bored right now, How??
From my computer, the problem is that even if i have internet connection and can use it, when i click the internet button on the bottom right corner it says "No connections available" but i am connected to internet, it's weird


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Shhhhh**********t, the cable is stucked on the wall behind something.. there is no way to get it out of there -.-!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

There may not be Windows 8 compatible drivers for your USB modem.

Your best bet would be to have a router attached after the modem and split between you and your sister.

Do you have a spare Network cable?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Hmm i think i have! But i cant search right now, i will search tomorrow, good night for now!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Fixed! I fixed it alone! !!!!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 issues*

Please... What was the resolution?

This way others with the same problem can find your thread and fix theirs.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 No connection, steps to fix it!*

(This fixed the problem on my Desktop Computer, I dont know if you can use this way to fix it on laptops etc.)

*1) *Right click on the_* Internet Icon*_, bottom right corner
*2) *Click Open _*Network and Sharing Center*_
*3) *A new window will open, now click *Setup a New Connection or Network*
*4) * A new window will open, choose with your mouse the first option, _*Connect to the Internet and click next.*_
*5) *A new window will open, click_ *Setup a New Connection Anyway*_
*6) *A new window will open, click *Broadband (PPPoE)*
*7) *A new window will open, here you have to* enter your ISP name, and Password*
*Note not the account you're using to enter to your internet's control panel, but the account you made with your current Internet Company (e.g my username is ma***@ot***.gr)
IF you dont know your ISP name and password then call your internet company's number and ask for help.
*8) *Click Connect, a new window will pop up saying *"Checking your new internet connection"*, you can skip that.
*9) *Now press* the Win/Start + C Buttons*, click *Settings *
and then click *Internet Access*
*10) **FINAL STEP*, now you should see your new made connection, click on it and click *Connect* and enter the informations it needs, they are your *ISP name and password* you entered before, while you were creating this new connection.


----------

